# Back to Work at my age...



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

With having to pay more this year on health insurance and other expenses getting higher found the need to go back to work age age 67. Feel fortunate that I can though..not that I really want too in any way but..the Lord has provided this opportunity so...Since I am a retired nurse it is easy for me to become a "companion" ..care giver for 2 elderly people, in their homes, total of 21 hours over a 3 days a week. Half of what a hospital job would pay bu,t surely do not want to go back to running the hospital floors and commitment.In a few months will reevaluate my $$ issues and possiby just work one day a week to give me a little extra..if things work that way. With the elderly you never really know how long your case will last..Anyone find themselves in this position too ?? 












an' people for a total of f 20 hours over 3 days a week. So..figure if I can make it through the winter and then re-evaluate my $$ issues...and possible continue to work a few hours a week after this..should be OK..for as long as I can. Love(ed) not working and being home on the homestead but things happen in life. Not making half of what I would have if returned to hospital work...but can't see doing that again..please. Anyone find themselves doing this too ??


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

You do what you have to in this life, seems like a good compromise to earn some money without the hassle of hospital nursing. And better now than when you're really too old...there's a woman in her mid 80s working in our local Dollar General, I feel badly for her.

My DH is 60 and has gone back to work because a 'too good to pass up' opportunity fell in his lap. I'm also a retired nurse and have given thought to working pt because I miss feeling useful, but I also don't want to deal with employer demands. So next month my RN license goes inactive, and that will most likely mean I'm done for sure. 

21 hours a week isn't too bad, and I always found the busier I am the more productive I am. Sitting around the house with no schedule leaves a lot of time for aimless farkeling.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I'm not retired yet (20 more years to go), but have found out that my salary increases are NOT keeping up with living expenses.

Last year, I didn't even get a raise, but my health insurance contributions doubled.
Food prices have increased, insurance has increased, property taxes have increased - but my increases in wages (if I even get one) isn't keeping up.

I feel really bad for the retired people in our community (well . . . . everywhere really) that don't have extra income. 

This year, there was no increase with Social Security, but yet property taxes are increasing both through the county and school, borough taxes are increasing, along with everything else increasing.

I would think the fixed income people are getting into a bind. They can't keep their standard of living the same - they either have to find a way to increase income (and many of them can't) or find ways to decrease costs (and how much can a person keep cutting?)

Hopefully Helena, this extra income will help you out and you will find you actually enjoy the work.


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

i've been retired over 3 yrs & dh got forced into retirement a few months after i retired because he fell down the back steps & had a severely broken leg. 3 days later his employer of 10 yrs let him go! she was unable to work for nearly a year but the company was so generous as to offer to pay his health ins while he was laid up...not a bad deal. in ks. you cannot collect unemployment if you are unable to work which was his case. so we struggled thru on my SS, savings etc & lived out of the freezer for food. glad the cars were paid for but still had/have house payment etc. we got thru it & 3 yrs later the former employer asked if he'd like to come work 4 hours a day so he did & still does. our furnace went out as did the transmission in my old saturn so we at least feel like we are able to stay caught up on most daily expenses. we do not normally carry any extra debt besides house payment but now we're paying on a new furnace...seems like you just can't get ahead & stay ahead. no SS raise sure isn't helping around here. everything else goes up, health insurance, utilities, groceries, medical bills, all for, prescriptions etc etc. never ends. wonder how well be be getting along in 10 yrs?


----------

